# ورق الحب - الرائد السعيد - أزرار الشحاذين - Arctium lappa L



## aymonded (16 يوليو 2012)

التصنيف العلمي
المملكة : Plantae
Subkingdom : Tracheobionta
التقسيم : Magnoliophyta
الصنف : Magnoliopsida
فئة فرعية : Asteridae
الترتيب : Asterales
العائلة : Asteraceae
تحت عائلة : Cichorioideae
جنس : Arctium
الاسم العلمي Arctium lappa L
​













​* الوصف النباتي *

* نبات  الأرقطيون طويل يمكن أن يصل لارتفاع 2  متراً له أوراق متبادلة قلبية الشكل  لها سويقات طويلة، و تكون الأوراق  كبيرة الحجم متدلية من أطرافها  للداخل.
* الأزهار أرجوانية اللون بشكل عناقيد كروية تظهر في منتصف الصيف من شهر/ يوليو إلى شهر/ سبتمبر. 
* لها  بتلات صغيرة تدعى القنابات تتشكل من  وريقات صغيرة عند قاعدة الزهرة،  تتقوس كل واحدة لتشكل خطافات صغيرة تعلُق  بفرو وجلد الحيوانات عند رعيها  للأعشاب 
* الثمار وحيدة لا تنفتح عند النضج  طويلة الشكل مضغوطة مع أهداب قصيرة.
* جذوره لولبية تصل لعمق 1 متر تقريباً.





​ التركيب الكيميائي
يحتوي الارقطيون على جلوكوزيدات مره  اهمها  المركب المعروف بأسم أرقتيو بيكرين وكذلك يحتوي على فلافو نيدات أهم   مركباتها أرقتيين، كما يحتوي على أحماض عفصيه وزيت طيار ومتعددات   الاسيتيلين وكذلك تربينات أُحاديه نصفه واينولين.​




​ أسماؤه :​    ورق الحب ( وذلك لأن أوراقه تشبة القلب ) - رأس الحمامه - الأرقطيون - الرائد السعيد - أزرار الشحاذين​ 





 وصفه :​   نبات غني يثمر كل  عامين يصل ارتفاعه إلى حتى مترين بأوراق قلبية الشكل بيضويّة كبيرة جدًّا كما في الصورة،  ساقها صلبه محززه جذرها وحيد غير متفرع، خضراء داكنه من الجهه العليا  رماديه بيضاء من الجهه السفلى، أزهارها ورديه منتظمه في كبيبات ومحاطه  بوريقات رفيعه تنتهي برأس حاد.​ 






​​موطنه بريطانيا وأوروبا وأمريكا الشماليه ويزرع أيضاً في اليابان
وينمو بسخاء حول المنطقة العربية

​  الاجزاء المستعمله منه هو الجذور والأوراق والبذو​   الأوراق : مدر للبول مطهر​   البذور : منع الحمى، مقاوم للتهاب، مضاد للبكتيريا، يُقلل مستويات سكر الدّم، استرخائي، مُلطّف، مقوّي ​ 





 فوائدة واستخداماته :​   استعماله الداخلي له نفس استعمالات اليانسون انما فعاليته أقوى، ويستعمل أيضاً لحالات النقرس وتحصي المراره وداء المفاصل والتعرق والحصبه​ 
 استعماله من الخارج لمعالجة الأكزيما، الدمامل، الحصف، الخراج، حب الشباب، سقوط الشعر، الجروح، الحكه، التهاب اللثه.




​**** استعملات أخرى هامه:*
(1) يعتبر الأرقطيون من الأدوية التي تحتل مكانة عالية في علاج السرطان على  صعيد العالم، وقد بينت عدة دراسات ان المواد الموجودة فيه تؤثر على  الأورام. وتذكر مقاله نشرت في مجلة (CHMOTHERAPY) ان العنصر الكيمائي  الموجود في النبات اركتيجين ARCTIGENINE مضاد لنمو الأورام، وكذلك بينت  دراسة اخرى منشورة في MUTATION RESEARCH أن الأرقطيون يخفض حدوث الطفرات  التي تسببها العناصر الكيميائية في الخلايا (معظم المواد التي تسبب الطفرات  الوراثيه يمكنها أيضاً ان تسبب السرطان). ويملك الأرقطيون تأثيراً مضاداً  للسموم، فقد أُجريت اختبارات على حيوانات مخبرية أعطيت الأرقطيون (بنسب معينه) فتبين أنه  حصل لديها تحمل للمواد الكيمائية السامة.
(2) ويعالج أيضاً مرض السكر: فقد ثبت أن مستخلص الأرقطيون  قد يحقق انخفاضاً ممتداً في نسبة السكر بالدم، وذلك من خلال الدراسات التي أُجريت على الحيوان. وقد تحقق هذا الأثر من خلال ملء الأمعاء بالألياف التي  تحول دون امتصاص السكر. وتعمل ألياف الأرقطيون أيضاً على الوقايه من امتصاص المركبات السامه من الغذاء .
(3) يعالج كذلك أمراض الكبد: يستطيع الأرقطيون أن يُعالج تلف الكبد ويحميه من التعرض لمزيد من التلف.  وفي مدة لاتتجاوز الأسبوعين، ويُمكن ان يحدث تحسن في أعراض تلف الكبد، وهذا بحسب الجرعات التي يحدهها الطبيب المختص وحسب التركيبة الموضوعه للعلاج.​





زيت جذور الأرقطيون :
منبت للشعر بعد سقوطه (غير الوراثي)، يوقف تساقط الشعر نهائياً، يطيل الشعر وينمية، مطهر فهو ينظف فروة الرآس، يجعل الشعر قوياً وبراقاً وجميلاً وناعماً، ويصلح لجميع أنواع الشعر ولجميع أفراد الاسرة.

*تحذير وآثار جانبية*
تسبب الجرعات الزائدة منه تقلصاً في عضلات الجهاز الهضمي والرحم، لذا يستوجب استعماله تحت المشورة الطبية وذلك للضرورة القصوى.





​ *موانع الاستعمال*
* لا يُعطى  الأرقطيون للمرضعات وكذلك  للأطفال دون سن الثانية من العمر. كما يجب على  الحوامل عدم استخدام  الأرقطيون لأنه منبه للرحم وقد يُسقط الجنين.
* الأشخاص الذين لديهم حساسية تجاه مركباته موضعياً أو التي يظهر لها تأثيرات أليرجية (حساسية) عامة.​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2012)

مرسي كتير لمجهودك
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

ويُبارك حياتك يا أختي وصلي من أجلي كثيراً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي
شكرا استاذنا 
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي
> شكرا استاذنا
> ​



العفو على ايه بس 
اهي معلومة صغيرة تنفع في وقت عوزه برضو
​


----------



## اليعازر (4 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود طيب مبارك استاذ ايمن
الطب البديل علم قائم بذاته..
واستعمال اﻻعشاب مفيد فعﻻ مع الكثير من الحذر، ﻻن بعض اﻻعشاب
تصبح مضرة لو اكثر اﻻنسان منها.
.


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرب يبارك مجهودك
موضوع ومعبومات رائعه جدا
شكرااا*​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي، ونشكر الله على عطائه
وفعلاً الأعشاب مهمة للغاية مع استعمالها بحذر وتحت إشراف طبيب متخصص
لأنها فعلاً أن لم تُأخذ بحساب فأنها تصبح ضاره للغاية
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات جديده وقيمة جدا بالنسبالي

تسلم ايديك استاذ ايمن
ربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك ..​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويخليكي لينا يا رب آمين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بعدت يعني الطيور ^_^

موضوع جميل و معلومات اول مرة اسمعها

شكراً ليك استاذ ايمن


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلمت يمينك أستاذي
معلومات قيمة و جديدة بالنسبة لنا
خالص الشكر لمجهوداتك المُتميزة دوماً

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا أستاذى 
على  المعلومات
القيمة


----------



## aymonded (5 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبكم صحة تمام وكل القوة والعافية آمين
​


----------



## geegoo (5 ديسمبر 2013)

في الحقيقة فان عالم الكيماويات الطبيعية النباتية هو أغني بكثير مما نتخيل 
و التنوع المذهل في المركبات الموجودة فيها و استخداماتها يجعلنا أولا نسبح الله علي عطاياه ، و ثانيا نفكر و لو قليلا في سبب قمع هذا العلم الرائع .. الطب البديل ..
المستفيد الاول بالتأكيد هم أساطين الطب التقليدي و تحديدا شركات الأدوية التي تنافس تجارتي المخدرات و السلاح في مكاسبهما  ..
شكرا أخي الحبيب للموضوع الرائع ...


----------



## geegoo (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هو فيه سبب لتسميته " أزرار الشحاذين " ؟


----------



## aymonded (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل، وسبب تسمته بأزرار الشحاذين لأن الشحاذين والفقراء كانوا يستخدمونه بكثره، فاشتهر بهذا الاسم، ولكن لا أعلم منذ متى بدأ إطلاق هذا الاسم عليه​


----------

